# co2 washer



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

Does anyone know where i can purchase co2 washers online? The place i get my co2 refills only carry fiber washers. I'm not sure if they would work.
Also, is it safe to run my co2 without the washer for now, until i buy them? I really dont want to have my tanks running without co2. I checked to see if there were any leaks between the co2 tank and regulator with soapy water, and there seems to be none. Will i be fine if i keep it running for about a week?

thanks


----------



## Troy Hendrickson (Jun 20, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend not using a washer, but the fiber washer available at your supplier will be fine, I've used them before with no problems (they are a one time use item though in any case), in fact, I've even used the cheapo fiber washers for garden hoses before no problems.

If it's not leaking now though, I wouldn't call it an emergency to replace it, but you won't get away with for long since eventually the mating surfaces won't seal I would assume.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Have to 2nd Troy here, you do want to use a washer. The fibre one that should be supplied on a refill is adaquate. I always ask for an extra, which my supplier offers at not charge, just so I have one on hand if needed.


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks for the help, i went out to the nearest welding supply shop and got some washers. The washers are black and made of plastic i think, very hard, not flexible like the washers that came with my jbj regulator. I really had to tighten hard with a wrench to not see any leaks. Anyway, i'll use these for now, but i would like to get some of the white, flexible kind like jbj supplied. they seem to seal better. 
Will these work well?
http://www.kegworks.com/shoppingcart/customer/product.php?productid=16447&cat=&page=1


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It's impossible to tell if those white washers at kegworks are flexible or hard. 

I have used only white, hard plastic washers and they do fine, reusable and all. I never tighten the regulator-bottle connection too tight and the seal is good.

--Nikolay


----------

